# Snow pic for today



## Rapide561

This is the first snow for ages. Not a lot, maybe a couple of centimetres on the grass and cars etc, but maybe a good foundation for another truck load! Yippee! 

Russell


----------



## 88781

Must be a good 2" on the ground over here in Pennypot (harrogate) Russ!


----------



## RichardnGill

We are yust over at Rownetree park and it was snowing last nigh but never came to anything and it was dry and bright this morning.

Amazing to think how close we are and the diffrance.


richard...


----------



## cabby

Windy, a slight attempt at rain, cold but mainly dry so far here on the east sussex coast.

cabby


----------



## carolgavin

Sunny here in sunny Scotland


----------



## geraldandannie

Errr ... _changeable_ down here in the smoke. We've currently got big sun, high wind, and we've had rain and sleet this morning.

I'm not going nowhere today :wink:

Gerald


----------



## annetony

a bit of an icy wind, cold and about 3 snowflakes :lol: :lol: :lol: 
staying put, but not from choice, we need a crankshaft oil seal (not made anymore), so it a matter of if the garage can get one made for it  its going in on Wednesday

Anne


----------



## carol

As I write bright sunshine here in North Devon, bitingly cold wind however, and about 5 little snowflakes at lunch time, but looks lovely out, but glad I am inside.

Have fun in the snow and Russell your picture looks incredible when we look out to see the sun.

Carol


----------



## Rapide561

*Snow*

Hi

Most of the snow has gone now - but I am hoping for some more tonight!

Russell


----------



## darach

Hi Russell
We are just over the hill in Slovenia, had to get the snow plough into the car park just north east of Ljubljana to clear the way out. Over a foot of fresh snow last night, we were 900 metres up, we are now at Bohinj, been snowing heavy all afternoon but not building up., will be at Lake Garda first week in April and were hoping it would be about 18/20 degrees, you never know things change within a few days. What site are you on, maybe we could drop in and see you.
Derek & bel


----------



## carol

Gosh, I spoke to soon, look out of the window and there is a snow flurry.... going in all directions, not settling.... but someone up there can read!!!

Carol


----------



## GerryD

We are at a rally in Ripon, had about 1cm this morning but gone by 10:00. Wind was very wild last night but calmer now. Forecast says more of the same tonight. Temp outside now 2.7C.


----------



## Rapide561

*Snow*

Hi

Had an absolute pasting overnight - pics to follow!

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We walked home from dinner with some friends at about midnight last night and the wind was still, it wasn't all that cold and not a sign of the white stuff.

Woke at 6.15 and there's a white blanket about 2 ins deep all over.

Andy


----------



## mandyandandy

Proper snow here right now, just pretend stuff yesterday!!!

Nice big flakes and steady flow, not much wind so nice flat surface for the sledge. 

Hope A1 is ok got to go to Ware today for littles ones birthday party at her big sisters.

Have a wonderful snowy day all  

Mandy


----------



## Snelly

Woke up to a lovely suprise... at least 3 inches of snow! Can't remember the last time we had this much! And it's still snowing!

The snow built up on my satellite dish on the house and I had to brush it off before I could watch tv this morning! Take a look at the picture, you can just see my dish in the bottom left.

Also look at the pic of our back yard, you can just see Geordie our miniture dashaund struggling through the snow...


----------



## artona

Hi

Shane called me earlier to see if Essex was white and at that time it wasn't but its arrived. Looking forward to posting pics later on when its settled


stew


----------



## Snelly

Hope this doesn't "wind" anyone up, but I was interested to find out if my dish would wind up on the motorhome. It was a little heavier than normal to wind up, but had no real problems. Overall im very pleased, especially as I installed it myself! :lol:


----------



## 92859

*Snow, snow and more snow!!*

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmmmm, just like a Christmas card scene here in North East Lincolnshire, haven't seen snow like this for years!!

Ah, well, that is going to stop me from doing any small tasks at home this weekend, but must start soon, central heating is being done Tuesday (new boiler etc.) and kitchen coming Wednesday.

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside!! :lookslikerain: :shockingzap: :lookslikerain: :shockingzap:


----------



## GerryD

Hi, from snowy Ripon:


----------



## artona

Hi

It might be Easter but its Christmas for one little girl :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> It might be Easter but its Christmas for one little girl :lol:


Hi Stew

What a delightful photo 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Thanks Gerald. 


stew


----------



## Suenliam

Still clear, sunny and calm up here in Scotland :!: 

Sue


----------



## artona

HI

Wow, just over an hours fall and the grass has vanished completely


stew


----------



## Snelly

Ours is 50% melted already! Damn you sunshine! :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

We will send you some of ours :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 88781

10.00 this morning! Along the lines gerry D's sig growing up is optional!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Is that a weiner i see in your garden Snelly?


----------



## carolgavin

No fair you lot have got far too much snow I want some!!!! Now!!!! Gimme it!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

no cos it always sunny in Scotland apparently! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Snelly

greenasthegrass said:


> Is that a weiner i see in your garden Snelly?


Yep


----------



## artona

Hi

Is that two kids or three if the snowman counts as one as well :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Jess's pic*

Stew and Shona

What a lovely pic of Jess looking out of the van window. They say actions speak louder than words - her expression says more than a book could ever do.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Snow pics*

Here are a couple more. It started to snow about 330 this morning. The airport closed soon after.


----------



## artona

Hi

One minute it was there, the next it was gone

stew


----------



## annetony

My Daughter was so dissapointed that she only saw 3 snowflakes that they drove for 2 hours to find some more, my Daughter is the big Kid on the right :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## suffolkian

.............and this is the entry for Mid Suffolk

(why do my photos have a box around them?)


----------



## asprn

This was our Gaff yesterday morning.

Dougie.


----------

